# ASCII-Art mit for Schleife



## Krumelmonster (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo 
ich bin Anfänger in sachen Java und muss für die Schule ein Java Programm schreiben, dass mit Hilfe 2er For Schleifen ein 3Eck aus lauter / zeichnet. 
Wie das mit den for-Schleifen geht weiss ich, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich damit so ein 3Eck machen kann, also wie ich dasa damit umsetzen soll.
Wär nett wenn mir jemand n kleinen tip geben könnte^^
Danke schonmal


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2010)

Moin,



Krumelmonster hat gesagt.:


> ich bin Anfänger in sachen Java und muss für die Schule ein Java Programm schreiben, dass mit Hilfe 2er For Schleifen ein 3Eck aus lauter / zeichnet.
> Wie das mit den for-Schleifen geht weiss ich, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich damit so ein 3Eck machen kann, also wie ich dasa damit umsetzen soll.



(a) ein etwas leserlicherer Text wäre demnächst schön 
(b) was genau meinst Du damit "*3Eck aus lauter /*" ???:L 
     Sowas in dieser Art ???:L

```
/
   ///
  /////
 ///////
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Nov 2010)

Das Dreieck auf dem Papier zeichnen
Leerzeichen bis / und \ zählen
Dann wird dir auffallen das es da eine Abhängigkeit gibt
Diese Abhängigkeit mir Hilfe der for-Schleifen abbilden ;-)


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

naja 2 schleifenen ineinander

die erste für neue zeilen und die zweite darin für die anzahl der zeichen je zeile


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

```
/\
/   \
----
```

oder wie soll es aussehen?

so etwas wie hier?


----------



## Krumelmonster (30. Nov 2010)

sry für den Text, werd versuchen das genauer und leserlicher zu halten
aber erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten

Ja genau soll so aussehen wie VfL_Freak es abgebildet hat


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2010)

Krumelmonster hat gesagt.:


> Ja genau soll so aussehen wie VfL_Freak es abgebildet hat



:lol:


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> :lol:



Dann schau einfach hier nah.
Du wirst es ja wohl schaffen die * durch / zu ersetzen ???:L

It's just a click away - StandardSpruch eines meiner Professoren ;-)


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Du wirst es ja wohl schaffen die * durch / zu ersetzen ???:L



er soll aber kein Dreieck aus Sternen bauen und die Sterne dann durch '/' ersetzen ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Krumelmosnter (30. Nov 2010)

jaaaaa hab ich mittlerweile gemacht   
sry hab den link total überlesen
also danke nochmal


----------



## Der Müde Joe (30. Nov 2010)

> er soll aber kein Dreieck aus Sternen bauen und die Sterne dann durch '/' ersetzen .....



Achso...Krieg der Sterne...

STAR WARS ASCIIMATION - Main Page


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> er soll aber kein Dreieck aus Sternen bauen und die Sterne dann durch '/' ersetzen .....
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ach ja mea culpa - ich hätte ihn noch darauf aufmerksam machen müssen, dass er den * im code durch / ersetzten muss. (Eigentlich schade dass keine '\' gefordert sind ;-) )

PS: Gibt es wirklich Leute die noch weniger mit Suchmaschinen umgehen können als ich? :shock:


----------



## ARadauer (30. Nov 2010)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Achso...Krieg der Sterne...
> 
> STAR WARS ASCIIMATION - Main Page




:noe: gewissen leuten muss sehr langweilig sein...


----------

